# NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!



## MattK (Nov 30, 2006)

*In partnership with TerraLUX I'm thrilled to announce that BatteryJunction.com will be exclusively launching the new TerraLUX MaxStar5 aka TLE-6K2 which utilizes a U bin LumiLED Luxeon K2 LED and will work in any 3-6 C or D cell Maglite*. 

Lightly overdriven this will output 100-135 lumens (120typical) and is a simple drop in - no adapters, no dummy batteries, just plug and play. 
-Regulated with the TerraLUX LED Light Engine for constant output. 
-Output is the same regardless of 3-6, C/D cells. (Edit: new info - Same for 4-6 cells, 3 cells starts the same but will drop as battery voltage drops below 4.5V (new alkalines are typically above 1.5V)
-Maintains focusability.
-Extended runtimes (still measuring)
-BRIGHT!

As usual coupon code: 'cpf2006' will save you 5% - USPS First Class shipping option for domestic orders will be <$4. 

For international buyers we can offer air letter shipping for $5 anywhere in the world but as it's uninsurable the risk is your own. If you want this service please check out at the air parcel rate (will be $15-20) then just send me an EMAIL (NO PM's please) immediately afterwards with your order number and I will adjust your order.

Shipping now!

Regulation - yum: 






Order, more details, big pic etc on the website:
http://www.batteryjunction.com/tle-6k2.html






*We're exceptionally busy right now so I'm not sure when I will be back to answer questions but I think most of the basics are covered on the website. Beamshots etc coming when I have time.*


----------



## Nebula (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Will you be making a 2 C/D version available? Thanks. Kirk


----------



## MattK (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Hi Kirk,

No immediate plans with the TLE-6K2 - there were current issues.

More to come that I can't discuss quite yet.


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

 

I've been looking forward to this one for my 4D mag.

I hope it rocks :rock:

Thanks Battery Junction! :goodjob:


----------



## Nebula (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Matt - Thanks for the reply. Guess I had better get my old 3D out and dust it off! I look forward to more announcements. Cheers. Kirk


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Does this have the "thermal management" circuitry like the Mag Led drop in's?


----------



## MattK (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

I don't think so, nor should it need it - one of the primary advantages of the K2 is their ability to take the heat.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Thanks for the quick reply!

That's what I was thinking, K2's can take more heat than the Luxeon's so they don't need the "thermal management" like the Mag Leds.

I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Sounds interesting.

I'll be watching this closely -


Wonder what's the Current Draw, with new Alkalines ?


----------



## etc (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Runtime?


----------



## InfidelCastro (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*



ernsanada said:


> Does this have the "thermal management" circuitry like the Mag Led drop in's?




I always hear about this. Does it actually have this "circuitry" or does it just get hot and lose efficiency...

Even if the former is true, it says Mag was not interested in performance by leaving out heatsinking..


----------



## InfidelCastro (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Got another question for you MattK. How well do these run on 3 of your 10,000mAh Nimh rechargeable D batteries? Would it be better to go with 4 cells in that case?


----------



## Coop (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Hmmmm I wonder how these will work in a 2D mag with 2 of those D-size Li-Ions....


----------



## lukestephens777 (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Runtiume off 3 x 12000mah NIMH's ? Will this work? Would be fantastic!


----------



## LifeNRA (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Will you be taking beamshots when they arrive on Tuesday?

These would probably make nice Christmas gifts. I think everyone in my family has a Maglite.


----------



## MattK (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

I'll do runtime tests as soon as a I have a chance. It's unlikely runtime tests and beamshots will happen next week as we're at the height of the Christmas rush and already working as hard as we possibly can just to stay on top of shipping same/next day and this must take priority.

Run time will be very long - the data sheet says approx 15 hours on 3 D cells, adjust accordingly for more cells. 

I don't know if it will work on NiMh cells yet as I haven't tested it but I'd be very surprised if it didn't work - I can almost guarantee it will work in 4-6 cells applications, but am unsure about 3 cells.


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Coupon Code needs to be CPF2006 no spaces - "CPF 2006" won't work just figured out I needed to leave out the space. Hope this babys bright. Love the regulation should hold me over till Cree units come out.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Just when I gave my 3D [email protected] away, I may have to re-think


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Does it affect focusing?


----------



## Skyline (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*



PhotonWrangler said:


> Does it affect focusing?



The post states:



> -Maintains focusability.



The web site states:



> FOCUSABILITY. The MaxStar5 preserves one of the most outstanding features of the Mag Instruments® line of flashlights, the ability to focus. The MaxStar5 produces a focused beam that throws a bright beam a very long distance.


----------



## Miracle (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

hello MattK,

r these available now?

:huh2:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 2, 2006)

Skyline said:


> The post states:
> 
> 
> 
> The web site states:



Thanks, Skyline. I should've caught that myself.


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

MattK, does Batteryjunction carry the Mineral Glass lens upgrade for the C/D Mags? I'm looking for the thickest, best heat treated HQ lens upgrade. Im going to put the MaxStart5 K2 in a 4D setup. I just ordered so if they do I may have you add it to my order. Thanks.


----------



## MattK (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Some answers:
- They're being overnighted and should arrive no later than this Tuesday the 5th.
- We don't carry the mineral glass lenses at this time. Remember the K2 runs a lot cooler than a LuxIII or the stock bulb.
- Yes, the coupon code 'cpf2006' must be entered without spaces - I edited the OP.


----------



## Face (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Sorry if this is a bozo question, but will this work as a "true" 6D upgrade, ie will it use all the 9v available to it?

I hope that what I've asked makes sense. I don't really know of a better way to phrase my question (especially at this time of night!)


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Output is the same in 3-6 Cell lights, should be brighter than any other 3-6 Cell Mag LED. You just get more runtime with a 6 cell vs a 3 Cell.


----------



## MattK (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Exactly- more cells = more runtime, not brighter. 

Also, delivery tomorrow is confirmed. We'll have all orders shipped by Thursday!

Thanks for all of the great orders!


----------



## Face (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

So is there a true 6-cell upgrade available. From anywhere?


----------



## MattK (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

I don't think there's an LED on the market that can handle that voltage - most work in the 3-5V range. 

I'm sure someone here will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## MattK (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

All order shipped today! 

Some more data: 

<i>The MaxStar5 operates the LED between 3.5 to 4 Watts over the range of 5-9 Volts. It drops to 3 Watts at 4.5 Volts and gradually decreases to about 3 Volts where it shuts down. The circuitry reduces the battery voltage to accommodate a constant current thru the LED, but as the battery voltage falls, the circuit steps out of the way, and does not shut the unit off abruptly as the Mag circuit does. So the current through the LED is 1.1 Amps over most of the voltage range. At 4.5 Volts about 0.9 Amps is still going thru the LED. </i>

What this means: NiMh cells SHOULD work - we haven't tested it yet but it seems likely that there will be decreased output though because of the lower voltage. The unit will be slightly brighter in 4-6 cell applications.


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

poop, I just bought a 3 Cell D a wal-fart, I stood there for 30 minutes as my mind told me GET THE 4 CELL It'll burn brighter but then I thought the regulation would keep the 3 cell at max brightness or close to it. I'm wanting the full 120(typical) lumens not 80-90 or what ever. If a direct drive is better than I'll just return it. So 3 Alkalines will most likely just give me 3 watts of power right? How many lumens on a 3D vs a 4D it sounds if I'm reading you right that 3D will be 80-100 lumens and 4 D will be 100-120 lumens for non-brand new baterries? I know we don't know excatly but thats the general guess? I bought this on the premise that if I had average luck I'd be geting 120 lumens but that cant be the case for 3-4 watts right or is it the current at 900-1100mA through the LED that determines the lumens? Sorry I don'r know more about them but if the LED gets 1100mA @ 5 volts it will be brighter than 1100mA @ 4 volts right? or is the lumens the same because the LED is getting 1100mA with both.


----------



## MattK (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

SuperTorch - Yes, for maximum output you'll need 4-6 cells but remember even at the lower setting it will be brighter and more efficient than a Luxeon III and not suffer the shut-down issues of the Mag 'upgrades'. Your estimates re: lumens sounds about rght - at 4 or 5 V the LED will be seeing the same 1100mah so output should be identical if I understand correctly. Apparently they tested at up to 1500mah (the max under spec) but the higher currents were melting the Mag reflector, the 1.1A rate was the highest safe/efficient rate arrived at after considerable testing.


----------



## ace0001a (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Ok, then let me chime in here with this question: How about running it with NiMH in a 3D Mag? From what you guys are saying, it means it should run brighter with 3 NiMHs than 3 Alkalines.


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Well I think the K2 is rated at 1500/max and that where the 140 lumens comes from if they limit the current to 1000/average then they really have no shot of getting more than 100 lumens - ever. The 105 to 135 lumens in the marketing is based on a K2 at max currnet which the - MaxStar5 limits. I think Direct Drives(Dimmond K2 6.5 watt) may allow for the full 1500mA current the by giving the chance to get highest lumens if you win the Luxeon lottery. I just don't want to open it if I know its not what I want. If there is a 15% restocking then I may try it, but would return it if its only a tad brighter than a 2D Mag LED that I'm going to buy. I'd love it to be 120 lumens if I got and average one, but if 120 lumens is based off of Lumileds info at a MAX of 1500mA then we know this will never exceed 100 lumens with the best of luck in the led lottery, and in a 3 cell most likely will be below 80 lumens since the cicuit will drop it down to 3watts very quickly.


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*



ace0001a said:


> Ok, then let me chime in here with this question: How about running it with NiMH in a 3D Mag? From what you guys are saying, it means it should run brighter with 3 NiMHs than 3 Alkalines.


 
No it shouldn't he said the very opposite, The MaxStar5 now looks to need voltage to maintain brightness really 6 volts for the circuit to keep from droping it to 3 watts.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Hi Matt,

From what I can tell, the MaxStar5 should run nicely from two LiON, staying at the max output until the batts need recharging (at around 3V each). Does that work fine? Also, due to the non-shutoff, I would assume protected LiON's would be the way to go? For the price, I'm real tempted by this thing if I can stick it in a 2C with 2 X 3.6V rechargeables.

Ace - if I can take a stab at it... NiMH will give you plenty of current, if asked for, but that doesn't matter so much with the MaxStar. Voltage is what's needed for this thing to be at max output. You'll need 4 NiMH for max output, but your runtime 'till it kicks down to the next lower level won't be tremendously long. Better off with 4 alkalines at 1.5V each if you don't use the light a whole lot. Matt, let me know if I'm off base here.


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Hmmm well after much panic I think I'll just move to a 4D Mag and let the regulation do its magic, I don't like loooooong flashlights, but this 3D feels good in the hand and I think I can live with even a 4D cell and just like the fact it will have tremendous runtime and I can fend off supermodel advances towards me with it. With the 4D it should be able to maintian 5Watts for quite a while. The 2D Mag actually looks decent it starts at about 4.5 watts but with in 15-30 minutes it drops to about 1.5 watts .


----------



## MattK (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Bimmerboy -There's no reason lithiums can't power it but I'd need to know more about which cells you intended to use before fully endorsing that sort of thing - protected doesn't mean the same thing to everyone and many 'protected' cells don't funtion correctly in series, or parallel, as their PCB's are often set only for single cell applications. You can always run unprotected cells but of course you run the risk of making paperweights out of them. Sorry if I'm overly-cautious but I sell batteries and with Lithium products I'm a firm believer in covering my a**. 

Ace/Bimmerboy - Bimmberboy mostly has it right - current, in this case capacitance or amps isn't the issue, voltage is. In a 3 cell application with NiMh cells you'll always be running at the lower level because your starting voltage is 3.6V not 4.5V. If you want to use NiMh a 4-6 cell would be the ideal application. Here's where Bimmerboy was incorrect - since NiMh cells maintain a fairly steady voltage over the course of their discharge they'll likely always be over 4.5V and will never drop into the lower setting. Also, if you use the light infrequently NiMh's are a poor choice as their self-discharge characteristics will leave disipated to some extent unless you charge them regularly whearas alkalines will basically maintain their capacitance for a long time - making them, or lithium cells, a better choice for emergency applications. If you use the light regularly, by all means, use NiMh. Now, all of that said - even in a 3 cell NiMh application this is still the brightest, most efficient LED upgrade for a 3 cell Mag on the market and will consistently outperform any other upgrade on the market.


----------



## MattK (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*



SuperTorch said:


> Hmmm well after much panic I think I'll just move to a 4D Mag and let the regulation do its magic, I don't like loooooong flashlights, but this 3D feels good in the hand and I think I can live with even a 4D cell and just like the fact it will have tremendous runtime and I can fend off supermodel advances towards me with it. With the 4D it should be able to maintian 5Watts for quite a while. The 2D Mag actually looks decent it starts at about 4.5 watts but with in 15-30 minutes it drops to about 1.5 watts .



You'll be happy to know that I've been getting regular emails from TerraLUX today with updates on their runtime testing with a 4D - last time they checked in was at 15 hours and still at full brightness.


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

We need some runtime and output graphs, I'm thinking the 4D will be 20-30% brighter since the circuit will auto drop the MaxStar5 to 3 watts very fast in a 3 cell set up, but in a 4 cell set up it should retain 5 watts for along time. I don't know much about this stuff except I want the brightess MAG LED I can buy in the smallest package but the 2D just don't have much options right now.


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*



MattK said:


> You'll be happy to know that I've been getting regular emails from TerraLUX today with updates on their runtime testing with a 4D - last time they checked in was at 15 hours and still at full brightness.


 
 boy you must have read my mind. See the above post.  Try to see if they can state the throw lux in a 4D.


----------



## MattK (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

I think that's spot on - the 4 cell configuration will maintain full brightness for far longer.

BTW - at 14 hours it was still going strong - we don't know the final number yet


----------



## Bimmerboy (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Matt - Thanks for the info. Offhand, I'm thinking two either 2D, or 2C LiON's. Haven't looked into them much, but at that size, I would hope they'd be sportin' protection (Enter: Trojan MANNN!!  ). I'll look into it.

However, I also happen to have an old 4D mag collecting dust. So for even less buckage, 4 alkies should do the job just fine. According to your last posts, 4D runs pretty long on alky. 



> 01:40 AM - You'll be happy to know that I've been getting regular emails from TerraLUX today with updates on their runtime testing with a 4D - last time they checked in was at 15 hours and still at full brightness.





> 02:54 AM - BTW - at 14 hours it was still going strong - we don't know the final number yet



Terralux may be good for the money, but they're not using time travel quite to their advantage, now are they?!


----------



## butcher_block (Dec 6, 2006)

SuperTorch said:


> Hmmm well after much panic I think I'll just move to a 4D Mag and let the regulation do its magic, I don't like loooooong flashlights, but this 3D feels good in the hand and I think I can live with even a 4D cell and just like the fact it will have tremendous runtime and I can fend off supermodel advances towards me with it. With the 4D it should be able to maintian 5Watts for quite a while. The 2D Mag actually looks decent it starts at about 4.5 watts but with in 15-30 minutes it drops to about 1.5 watts .


have you had a 4c yet smaller grip and alittle shorter the the Dcell brothers


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

D LiONs sound interesting for a 2 D but wouldn't they have to be 3.0volts each. At 1.5 each youd still be in the lower 3 Watts of the cicuit regulation. 2 3.0volt LiON should be absolutly perfect in regardless of cost as they'd run forever. But they don't make 3.0volts D liONs do they? Also I have seen battery carriers that used 8 either AAA or AA to fit in 2D Cell MAgs but now I can't remember where I saw them. I don't really need 24 hours of runtime, 2 hours at >90% brightness would be cool in a 2D set up and I'd just buy more batts ween needed. Very interest in the D liONs though, 3 CR123 may work if you had a battery carrier that would hold them.


Idealy I wish they made a regulated 3watt.


----------



## MattK (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

SuperTorch - 2 D Li_ions would run at ~7.2-7.4V (3.6-3.7 ea) there's no voltage reducing PCB for Li_ion D cells that I'm aware of.

If you want to run NiMh and are truly motivated you could also make a pack of 4 or 6 1/2D Dimh cells - now you're at the 2-3 cell size but always running 6-9V 

Bimmerboy - Heh - I've been working 16 hours a day for the past few weeks - my brain's not functioning at full capacity lately.


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

This is an edit: Matt I think I miss understood your post, I thought you were telling me "NO Primary 2D Lithiums won't work" , but I guess your saying most likely will but play at your own risk. If so Id buy some Primary D Lithiums from you. Below is my post of me thinking your saying NO to d Lithiums. If I can use Lithiums D Cells in a MAG 2D - I KNOW THATS WHAT I WANT.




Well if the circuit in the MaxStar5 can handle up to 9.0V as with a 6 D Cell and reduce it back down to whatever is needed it should be able to handle 2 3.6V LiON D cells right or wrong? Because I have located me 2 LiON D's at 3.6V each for 7.2-7.4V, So I assumend(which is usualy a bad thing) if the MaxStar5 could manage 9.0V this would be under it and ok. Not Right? - Reducing the LiON Voltage is harder than reducing Alkalines is what your telling me and it'll burn up? Well the circuit seems to handle any thing fro 3-6 cells so I figured it would adjust.

If the new low self discharge technology had reached the 1/2 D cell market I wouldn't hesitate but This light wont be used every day, so that not a fit till the new tech arrives.


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

By the way in a 6 cell NiMh you'd be at 7.2 volts and reducing that would be very tough too right. Can you ask the TerraLUX tech support if they think 2 D LiONs would be safe or not.


Also in the Lithium D cells I'm finding on the net it looks like they are saying maximum discharge current 300mA peak - pulse at about 400mA, that means if the MaxStar5 tries to pull 1000mA then thats a major no no right?. Lithium Cells I thought were good/reasonable at high discharge currents.


----------



## MattK (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

SuperTorch - I absolutely think the lithium's would work - but play at your own risk - exactly. 


If you mean rechargeable, not primary, I don't have those - if the market were there I'd consider carry them.

When you say primary lithium D's that means non-rechargables which are _usually_ 3.0V not 3.6/3.7V - and I do have them in stock but they're pretty spendy. I have Saft Lithium Sulfur Dioxide LO26SHX's in stock (with tabs - you'll need to fuss with them a bit.) here's a link: http://batteryjunction.com/saprlibalo.html. These are big boy cells.

If there were enough interest I could also offer Saft LSH20's which are 3.6V 13Ah cells but at $25+ cell and non-rechargeable I don't think there's be many takers here. 

I think you're confusing yourself - let's clarify:

A 'primary battery' is a non-rechargeable battery. Primary battery types are alkaline, silver oxide, Lithium (again a catchall term for about 5 diff chemistries), carbon zinc (heavy duty), mercury oxide, etc.

A rechargeable battery is tenchically a 'secondary battery' some types are NiMh, NiCd, Lead Acid, Nickel Hydrogen, Lithium *Ion* ( a catchall term for about 5 different chemistries), etc...

Both of these are types of 'chemical batteries'. 

Nominal voltages for each type are:
Alkaline 1.5V 
NimH/NiCd 1.2V 
Lithium Ion (rechargeable) 3.7V 
Lithium Primary (various chemistries- not rechargeable) 3 to 3.6V 

Now, there are some lithium ion cells on the market - PCB controlled RCR123A's being an example - that use a PCB (printed circuit board) with a voltage control circuit to reduce the voltage of these lithium ion cells under load.

So, 6 NiMh cells at 1.2V is under the 9V ceiling the item is designed for - that won't be a problem.

TerraLUX won't be able to tell you whether or not 2 D sized Li-Ions (rechargeables) would be safe - that's not something they'd ever test for and their expertise is not in batteries. I can tell you that the voltage produced by the cells is within the tolerance of the device (0-9V) and that there's no resaon they won't power the LED. The question you need to ask is how will you keep the cells from discharging too far (voltage). I don't personally have experience with D sized Li_ion cells and am not sure if anyones really offering them on the retail market but I expect they can handle the drain rates of the LED - but I'd need to see the specs of the specific batteries you intend to use to be sure. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## MattK (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*



SuperTorch said:


> ...Also in the Lithium D cells I'm finding on the net it looks like they are saying maximum discharge current 300mA peak - pulse at about 400mA, that means if the MaxStar5 tries to pull 1000mA then thats a major no no right?. Lithium Cells I thought were good/reasonable at high discharge currents.



Link?


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

No I mean non-rechargable(Primary 1 time use) batteries, mainly because I thought they will be safer. I don't care that I have to pay $20 a cell as they should provide 15-20 hours of runtime so I'd be paying about $2 a hour which is OK. I'm not opposed to rechargable LiONs as long as they hold their charge and I guess LiONs DO. So it doesn't really matter which type I just want the Safest/Sensible 2D setup, So if primary D Lithiums are not any more safe than rechargables(that have reverse charge where one battery starts to charge the other and all those weird issuses) then Id get recharables. Paying $30-$50 for D Lithiums does'nt scare me as long as I get my moneys worth(Safer) because I'd only replace them 2 times a year at most untill I get more busy. Like I said I'm a nuby so someone can just tell me get these their the best. But I do know that I want a 2D Cell set up if its doable. I've spent $32 for the LED, $18 For the MAG 2D, $12 for some tempered glass replacement lens and then D Lithiums, I will be way happier than the $60 I spent on a Inova T3 that can only burn for 2 Hours so I can very easly justify the D Lithiums + I get a 5watt LED regulated and keep the FOCUS ability of the MAG-LITE.


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Some D Cell Lithiums

http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2049

http://shopping.microbattery.com/s....5Pp7ftolbGmkTy?category=636&id=6348&it=A&sc=2


----------



## MattK (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*



SuperTorch said:


> Some D Cell Lithiums
> 
> http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2049
> 
> http://shopping.microbattery.com/s....5Pp7ftolbGmkTy?category=636&id=6348&it=A&sc=2



Don't use those - Lithium Thionyl Chloride are made for extended life spans at very low drain rates over very wide temperature differentials - gps locator beacons, alarm systems, data loggers, etc. The Saft LSH20 cells the batteryspace cells PURPORT to replace can handle 1.8A drain rates - someone didn't do their homework.

I don't really have time go into a long technical explanation of cell construction and the various chemistries/contrustions available and how they work but check this out - you may find it helpful http://www.saftbatteries.com/130-Catalogue/PDF/primary_selector_guide.pdf


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Well the ones you link to sound fine, but I don't know how to work with the tabs though, do they have them in the normal set-up?.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Great info, Matt. Thank you. Goes to show ya' what I know about lithium D's. Now I know more.



MattK said:


> Bimmerboy - Heh - I've been working 16 hours a day for the past few weeks - my brain's not functioning at full capacity lately.



I know the feeling well! :laughing: Couldn't resist the tease.


----------



## butcher_block (Dec 7, 2006)

got it its in my 6 c cell
like it but im not sure its much brighter then my 3 watt 4 cell
i need new batts so that may be what it is


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 8, 2006)

butcher_block said:


> got it its in my 6 c cell
> like it but im not sure its much brighter then my 3 watt 4 cell
> i need new batts so that may be what it is


 
Same/not as bright as your Mag 4C LED is that watt your saying? The Mag drops very quickly and this should stay brighter longer but probqbly in real world not much. The Diamond K2 6.75 Drop in runtime was just posted at FLR and it doesn't even hold 50% like the Diamond 3Watt does so once it drops to almost 25% then rebound for about 40%- Unimpressive. The MaxStar5 has regulation but the more I look at the K2 its just nothing special, Heatwise it seems to being doing worse then a 3watt luxeon at least that how I read it at FLR if you compare the 2. The 3watt direct drive takes forever to go below 50%. If mine dosen't seem twice as bright as my 3watt TaskForce then it'll go back I'll just get a 2D MAG LED and live with it, none of them seems to hold their brightness very long so why blame the MAGs for droping fast. I'd just get the Mag 2D and then wait on the Cree XR-E drop in, that I bet will take 6 months to get here. I should have mine tommorrow, going in a 4D Mag which shold be perfect exammple of the best the MaxStar5 was made for, it'll get a fair shake but if its not much brighter than my TaskForce 3W LED then theres no point in keeping it. I'll test it over the weekend for sure.


----------



## nanotech17 (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi MattK,

How in total for 1 unit ship to Malaysia postcode 47000?
Just to reconfirmed the total price.


----------



## MattK (Dec 8, 2006)

nanotech17 said:


> Hi MattK,
> 
> How in total for 1 unit ship to Malaysia postcode 47000?
> Just to reconfirmed the total price.



$5 - anywhere in the world but frankly I'd suggest EMS for Malaysia - we've found standard service there to be spotty. EMS is $18.50.


----------



## MattK (Dec 8, 2006)

butcher_block said:
 

> got it its in my 6 c cell
> like it but im not sure its much brighter then my 3 watt 4 cell
> i need new batts so that may be what it is



I looked at it side by side with a 3W and it's definitely brighterwith better beam quality and color. I did all my testing with fresh Duracells and 2 lights side by side (3 cell and 4 cell). 

Remember when judging brightness by eye that your body works on a log10 scale so that a doubling of light output is perceived as a 30% improvement. In other words your eye is a lousy measure. When you add in the optics, spot size etc., its almost useless. No offense intended, its just human factors…


----------



## nanotech17 (Dec 8, 2006)

MattK said:


> $5 - anywhere in the world but frankly I'd suggest EMS for Malaysia - we've found standard service there to be spotty. EMS is $18.50.



EMS $18.50 - with this service can you add in 4 x *Tenergy RCR123A 3.0V 900mAh Rechargeable Li-Ion Battery ?
*


----------



## butcher_block (Dec 8, 2006)

i wasnt looking for 2x brighter that would have been kick ***
just brighter and rated for 6cell im happy i jjust have to see if its worth me changing out the batts fro more light


----------



## Gaffle (Dec 8, 2006)

So is the MaxStar5 out-performing the Diamond 6.5W K2? If so, does it have a runtime like the 3W diamond? Is it brighter then either of these dropins? I need stats because I am going crazy...


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

I have the latest terralux 3W Lux (TLE-DB3) for three cells running on a 3D mag (black). This drop-in is made for 3-cell operation exclusively.

*I just received the K2-5W (TLE-6K2) I ordered after seeing this thread, it's running in a 4D red mag (nice color match!)*

Turning both on with fresh Alkaline batteries and aiming a similar sized beam, I can tell that this new drop-in is a LITTLE bit brighter. Definitely not 2X as someone hoped. But maybe the 3W Lux is a good performer because it's dedicated to running 3D cells only (direct drive?).

I imagine as the runtime continues the difference in output will be greater. I didn't notice much divergence after 10 minutes runtime.


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

It should for sure be out-preforming the Diamond K2 6.75 because the Diamond K2 6.75 runtime is just sad. Even if for some reason the MaxStar5 doesn't have the intial throw of 10000 lumens but lets just say its at the Diamond 3watt level of 8400 lumens, it still shouldn't drop like either one of those. We have be useing the term 100% brightness in regards to a regulation cure. If the MaxStar starts out with high output and maintians it then its worth every penny and more. I'd be thrilled if the regulation is somewhat flat on the MaxStar5 as I'm not expecting much regulation with no heatsink help. We need a graph but those are always slow in coming. If it has a realitivel high output - lets just say even below a 3 watt at 7000 throw and 3000 over all and it doesn't really drop but say 10%-20% from there then it will be a KILLER LED, because the other K2 is not even holding 40% after it levels off in 10 minutes or so and goes as low as 25% in the first 10 minutes(Maybe they have a deffective K2). So the regulation is the key here, How much magic can the MaxStar5 work to keep the output very close to 100%-80% of the start up. Even if the start up is reduced on the MaxStar5 to just 2/3rds of the K2's Possibility at say 80 lumens but then dosn't drop hardly at all its the best MAG drop in there is, because all the other dropins ar falling below 50 lumens when they are hot after about 5 minutes. If the MaxStar5 did something crazy like 100 lumens and held that above 90% then it a total shocker/winner, but I think its very hard to get a flat line regulation on Alkalines. Can't wait to see it though. The SOLE differing factor of the MaxStar5 is its regulation and how well it works. If you go to FLR and look under the TerraLux reviews you will see how thier regulation has worked on other lights, there seems to be one called the PowerPUSH cicurt and some others but they are more semi regulated and thats what I think we'll get with the MaxStar5, to be truthfull if it even held in the 60%-70% of the intial brightness it will be a much better LED than the Diamonds.


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*



EngrPaul said:


> I have the latest terralux 3W Lux for three cells running on a 3D mag. This drop-in is made for 3-cell operation exclusively.
> 
> I just received the K2-5W I ordered after seeing this thread, it's running in a 4D Red mag (nice color match!)
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, this is what we need side by side comparisions with direct drive MAg Luxeon drop in's that we know well.

Well thats actualy a good sign, because theres not from a throw/total output stand point 20% difference in the manufactoring specs so if you are noticeing that compared to a direct drive 3watt that it is brighter for sure, then its a very good sign in my book because it should be hard for the eyes to detect it at only 20% more light output. I like that, now how does the regulation work is what we need to know, if it surprises us and hold the out put any where above 70% then the MaxStar5 should be a real winner.


I find this very interesting, the regulation looks superb and this is a 3Watt Luxeon the output of 4620 means they are geting the full 3watts work out of the bulb as apposed to underdriving it to get a flat regulation curve. Hey we can dream can't we, if they do this with a 120 lumen K2 then it'd be - "Not of this World". http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/terralux_tle-100.htm


----------



## Bimmerboy (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*



SuperTorch said:


> Thanks, this is what we need side by side comparisions with direct drive MAg Luxeon drop in's that we know well.
> 
> Well thats actualy a good sign, because theres not from a throw/total output stand point 20% difference in the manufactoring specs so if you are noticeing that compared to a direct drive 3watt that it is brighter for sure, then its a very good sign in my book because it should be hard for the eyes to detect it at only 20% more light output. I like that, now how does the regulation work is what we need to know, if it surprises us and hold the out put any where above 70% then the MaxStar5 should be a real winner.



+1, and definitely keeping an eye out for stats. Hoping for cheap, bright, AND good on this one!


----------



## Gaffle (Dec 8, 2006)

SuperTorch said:


> It should for sure be out-preforming the Diamond K2 6.75 because the Diamond K2 6.75 runtime is just sad.



Yeah...looking at the plots again the Diamond 6.75w is really really sad compared to both the Mag LED and the Diamond 3w.

Where is Matt with some MaxStar5 plots!!!


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Damn USPS, I got my electric bill but no MaxStar5


----------



## mhubble (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Well I got mine today, thanks for the fast shipping. Installation is simple. Just screw it on. I put it in a 5 "C" Cell. Its definetly brighter than the maglite bulb. But not as bright as I thought it would be. I was also hoping for a bigger hotspot. The hotspot on the terralux is just a little bigger than the maglite bulb. About 12" at 20 feet. Very white though. As soon as it gets dark Ill check the throw. If it gets even close to the run times they are talking about its well worth the money. Thanks Terralux and BATTERYJUNCTION.


----------



## PeteBroccolo (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Did I miss the question, and subsequent answer, but how will this module perform in a Mag 2 C with 3 RCR123A 3.0 volt protected regulated cells - instant implosion, or a viable swap for the LMSA601?


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

^ it should be ok what type of battery holder/carrier are you useing to fit the 3 CR123 in the 2C Mag. I'd like to take a look at it I've found me a D to 4AA carrier so I know I can use the 2D set up now. While this is wired in parallel it wont be hard to mod I don't think. http://www.eastgear.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=29_50&products_id=261


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*



mhubble said:


> Well I got mine today, thanks for the fast shipping. Installation is simple. Just screw it on. I put it in a 5 "C" Cell. Its definetly brighter than the maglite bulb. But not as bright as I thought it would be. I was also hoping for a bigger hotspot. The hotspot on the terralux is just a little bigger than the maglite bulb. About 12" at 20 feet. Very white though. As soon as it gets dark Ill check the throw. If it gets even close to the run times they are talking about its well worth the money. Thanks Terralux and BATTERYJUNCTION.


 
I'm liking what I'm hearing about the color, Pure White is what Im hoping I win in the Lottery - seems like everyone is saying the color is very white. Also your throw comment in your other post sounds exciting, as the nightime should really expose the differences of it and other Mag LED Drop ins. I'd like to get a Center Spot/Throw rating if Matt or anyone has the tools to tell us. I was scared they were under driving it at the start to keep it from heating up, but sounds like its getting 100-120 lumens right out of the gate which would be awsome.


----------



## MattK (Dec 9, 2006)

nanotech17 said:


> EMS $18.50 - with this service can you add in 4 x *Tenergy RCR123A 3.0V 900mAh Rechargeable Li-Ion Battery ?
> *



4 Batteries, yes, but not the 4 batteries/charger kit. That would be more like $26.


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Matt can you measure your currents on yours in a 4 cell setup, others are finding it in the 500mA range, I'd be currious what your getting. Hear any more info from TerraLUX on runtime and will they send you a copy of the graph.


----------



## MattK (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

EngrPaul - the 3W units are direct drive and they ar good performers. The biggest story herei definitely regulation. We (TerraLUX and BatteryJuction.com) had discussed doing the 3W as a regulated unit but it made more sense to go with the brighter, more efficient K2.

SuperTorch - It' possible, nay probable that the "6.75w" Diamond unit can run brighter but for what - a few minutes? I think the graph on FLR tells that story pretty cleary -where's that drop? minute 2?  Output won't be totaly flat with alkaline's I'd expect but NiMh should be rock steady.

Gaffle - No time nor frankly the tools to do so unfortunately - I have no doubts one of you will make it happen soon and I'll be sending a unit to FLR in the next few days.

mhubble - Thanks and enjoy!

PeteBroccolo - Interesting question. I think I have an adapter from a Lux V 2D upgrade kicking around here somewhere - will try to get around to testing it mid-next week. My only concern would be the initial voltage before the PCB's kicked the voltage down. 

SuperTorch - Pete is referring to an adapter that I've only seen with the Lux V Mag upgrades we used to sell - basically a PVC tube with a metal end. that makes possible the use of 3 CR123A in a 2D body. For the Center Spot/Throw rating you'll have to depend upon someone else - sorry buddy - I haven't even had time to do beamshots :/


----------



## MattK (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*



SuperTorch said:


> Matt can you measure your currents on yours in a 4 cell setup, others are finding it in the 500mA range, I'd be currious what your getting. Hear any more info from TerraLUX on runtime and will they send you a copy of the graph.



Not without ripping one apart I don't think I can - is there even a way to test current with the LED in place? I'd be very curious to see how they're arriving at this number. Link? 

Anyway - it's all I can do right now to pop in here and answer a few questions - not to belabor the point but we're in our busiest few weeks of the year and I'm already working 15+ hours a day - it's now 2 AM as I type this and I got here at 8AM - you do the math 

TerraLUX doesn't make or release runtime plots - that stuff happens here and on review sites.


----------



## CostcoAAcells (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

My MaxStar5 arrived today. I put it into a 3D mag with fresh Duracell alkalines. I focused it down to a tight beam and was disappointed in the brightness. Judging by eye, it's not as bright as my LedBeam--which is only a 3 watt Luxeon. Thinking it might get brighter still in a bigger mag host, I placed the MaxStar5 in a 6D mag. Again, was not as bright as my LedBeam.

I'm wondering if I perhaps lost some K2 Luxeon lottery or if there is a magic number (4D or 5D) that I should be using instead to get this module to perform better.


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Mattk, You've come here everyday to answer questions so don't feel like your leaving us hanging by not constantly checking in. I'm a early adapter on this LED so its my problem if its not up to par because I know better and to wait and didn't(not that I wont be happy with it). I'd be more disappointed in the fact that its just not that bright than the fact that I spent $30. I want a really high throw MAG led so this will do spectaular or not, unless it just turn out to be really average, we've had some mix opinions some have said nice and bright more so than a 3Watt MAG Drop in, which that would be acceptable to me.

heres the link from the others I don't know how they arrive at the currents, but I think a multi-meter will do it, set in in mA mode and connect the series to light it, but as I've said many time I a nuby so that may be way off. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/143952

Hope I get it tomorrow.


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Assuming I didn't get a defective unit, my conclusion is that this is a 5W emitter is only driven half it's wattage. While this doesn't produce more light at time zero, it probably (?) produces brighter light into the run while others fade.

We'll have to wait for someone with light measuring device to chime in with a full or partial runtime plot.

Is it a the best drop-in? I tend to think so, as long as you have 4 cells (Alkaline) or 5 cells (NiMH). 

So is it all that it's sold to be? You be the judge.

*"Lightly overdriven this will output 100-135 lumens (120typical)"* 
It's is sold as a 5W drop-in. I measured less than 4W from the batteries at all times.

*"-Output is the same regardless of 3-6, C/D cells."*
I measured less than 2W with 3D Alkalines.

*"-BRIGHT!"
"We have something new and exciting coming in the world of MiniMag drop-in upgrades. Bright. Very bright."* 
Is it new, exciting, and significantly brigher?

I'm not upset, but I have a slight case of early adopter blues


----------



## etc (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

How does this 5W module compare to the MagLED 3W module in 4D MagLite?

Lumens-wise, and run time wise?

Does it heat up more than the 3W module?


----------



## mhubble (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

ETC Go here, it should answer some of your questions.



http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=143952


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

HISTORY LESSON:



MattK said:


> BatteryJunction.com will be exclusively launching the new TerraLUX MaxStar5 aka TLE-6K2 which utilizes a U bin LumiLED Luxeon K2 LED and will work in any 3-6 C or D cell Maglite.
> 
> -Lightly overdriven this will output 100-135 lumens (120typical)
> -Output is the same regardless of 3-6, C/D cells. (Edit: new info - Same for 4-6 cells, 3 cells starts the same
> -BRIGHT!


 
OK, so I read this and ordered the slightly overdriven 5W drop-in that will have output regardless of the number of cells, 3-6



MattK said:


> The MaxStar5 operates the LED between 3.5 to 4 Watts over the range of 5-9 Volts. It drops to 3 Watts at 4.5 Volts. So the current through the LED is 1.1 Amps over most of the voltage range. At 4.5 Volts about 0.9 Amps is still going thru the LED.


 
Sounds like the specifications were changed! Now it's not slightly overdriven. What changed?



MattK said:


> for maximum output you'll need 4-6 cells but remember even at the lower setting it will be brighter and more efficient than a Luxeon III ... Apparently they tested at up to 1500mah (the max under spec) but the higher currents were melting the Mag reflector, the 1.1A rate was the highest safe/efficient rate arrived at after considerable testing.


 
Aah, so they were burning up reflectors? Well at least it will be brighter on the "lower setting" [of 3 cells].



MattK said:


> even in a 3 cell NiMh application this is still the brightest, most efficient LED upgrade for a 3 cell Mag on the market and will consistently outperform any other upgrade on the market.


 
Wait a minute? Isn't the Maglite a Luxeon III outperforming the MaxStar5? And it's not exactly white, I would call it pink.









MattK said:


> Heh - I've been working 16 hours a day for the past few weeks - my brain's not functioning at full capacity lately.


 
Matt, don't be disconcerted by my post. But while you were working all this time I think you have been handed misinformation to share with us.

I compared my 4D mag with MaxStar5 to my new P1D-CE which runs around 120-130 lumen ballpark. This upgrade doesn't come close. It comes close to the 72 lumen setting of the Fenix.

*I'm going to be putting an aluminum reflector in my Mags. Is there any possible way to get TerraLUX to get their drop-in up to the 5W spec I purchased it for? *

*All my testing, and that posted by others, indicates it is only a 3W K2 on 4-6 cells, and <2W K2 on 3 cells. With fresh alkalines.*


----------



## ace0001a (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Yeah I'm not too impressed with it so far either...and at this point I can't say I'm any small form factor LED does much for me in a Mag with the exception of a LuxV. I haven't tried an EverLED yet, but it seems like every kind of LED I've used in a Mag so far always has the small hotspot characteristics. Now I know that has something to do with the reflector not really being optimized for LEDs, so I guess that's just how it goes. I remember someone here making custom deep reflectors for C/D Mags that also came with a larger bezel to handle the extra depth. The deep reflectors produced a smoother beam with larger hotspot. I wish I had got one of those from him before they sold out. Oh well...


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Yep theirs questions about it for sure, I don't blame MattK at all because I know he just serviceing and passing on info that he thought would be proven true. However I've either decided I'm going to return the MaxStar5 for a TLE-DB3 or keep it and mod it with a Side-Emiting 3W Luxeon. With a drop in TLE-DB3 I can mod that with the upcomeing Cree's base on the Luxeon Emiter form factor by just soldering it it on and then puting it in a 2D which would be about right for the lower voltage Cree. Graphs and numbers would help if the MaxStar5 is producing but I'm pretty sure it running on par with just 3Watts or less. The logic of the MaxStar5 is buyable in the fact that we thought they were reducing a 6.75watt emiter to around 5watts, but at 3 its just kinda od. I'm going to sleep on it but I'm leaning towards the TLE-DB3 and then moding that one as needed.


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*



ace0001a said:


> every kind of LED I've used in a Mag so far always has the small hotspot characteristics. Now I know that has something to do with the reflector not really being optimized for LEDs, so I guess that's just how it goes...


 
Yes, it's either on-focus or nebula!


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

^lol


----------



## MattK (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

EngrPaul,

Spec on a K2 is 1000nmah - 1.1A = 1100mah = slightly over spec which is slightly overdriven. The .9A under 4.5V I was not aware of until about 5 minutes before I posted - all I can do is pass along the information I am given.

I don't need to explain luxeon lottery do I? One beamshot is meaningless and there's been a bunch of posts saying its the whitest brightest they've ever seen. The lumen ouput is based on manufacturers (Luxen's) specifications. The unit I tested is brighter than a DA3W, I did not test it against Mag's unit. Also we all know that Mag's unit drops lumens like craxy after 10 minutes and a big part of the story here, as I've repeatedly pointed out, is regulation and stable output, not Lux III slaughtering lumens. 

I'm still waiting for more info on the wattage issue you've raised but my readings here on CPF seem to indicate that the only way to measure current to the LED accurately is to measure it in series AT the LED.

The MaxStar5 is hughely improved over the DA3W imo - it's clearly as bright or brighter, has regulation and doesn't suffer from heatstroke.


----------



## MattK (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

A picture tells 1000 words:


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

MattK,

You're a good man. "I can do is pass along the information I am given" is what we are all saying.

FYI, my emitter puts out pink color like the posted beamshot, and is especially dim with three cells. I have also verified my current measurements with another owner. My results are very consistent with other posters! No lottery to blame.

Please consider the equation for the driver circuit P(out)<P(in). Therefore we can say V(out)*I(out)<V(in)*I(in). I have measured V(in) and I(in). The products are as follows (fresh Duracell coppertop alkalines)

6D 8.73 V at .40A (3.49W)
5D 7.24 V at .46A (3.33W)
4D 5.76 V at .54A (3.11W)
3D 4.36 V at .42A (1.83W)

The wattage at the emitter is less than the wattage from the batteries - guaranteed.


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

I hate my PC huge post ready then it locks up on me, O'well it have to be short this time

Nice Graph, We know the regulation is nice. Now explain the light intesity numbers, is that 3000 overall lux, or throw, I know its 35000-30000 so what s measurments being used?

We now need light output numbers with that graph. As far as my TaskForce all I can say my opinon has changed on it, at the very same diameter the MaxStar5 is just ok. My TF3W measures 2.25W and is bright as a mother- its said to have a voltage step up circuit so whatever that means.

I've heard also that you have to measure at the LED, maybe energy is geting lost in the circuit in the form of light out of the LED but I really don't know. My Inova X03 meassures .503mA at 6.05v and it a 3w so it spot on measured in a series.

Graph proves regulation as long as thieres not a dot at the top of it we can't see, because we know the 3w are steady as a rock after 4 minutes and heat stablizes.

So only thing left now is the light output numbers associated with that light graph not spec numbers. If its only puting out 3watt the graph is still very nice but I'd expect it do that a 3 Watts.


----------



## MattK (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Paul,

I do the best I can. 

Yes, I'm passing along what I'm given but let me be very clear that I believe all of the info I have been given has been honest and given in good faith. Normally I'd have an answer on the wattage already but keep in mind that today is for many the busiest day of the year - we set a record for shipments here today and I know TerraLUX is slammed right now too. The folks at TerraLUX are an awesome group - as mnay threads here will attest. Last week the OWNER of TerraLUX spent 45 minutes conferenced in with me and one of my customers - who happens to be a CPF member as well, not many people in his situation would do that. 

I'm not an engineer (that's obvious by now, right?) but I've read a number of threads on CPF about how to measure current and the recurring theme in them is that the only way to measure current to the LED is to do so in series at the LED - of course what I'm reading could be bad info but I've seen it enough times, undisputed, that I thought it to be CPF gospel. I'm also unsure how the regulation circuit affects the measurements....


----------



## MattK (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

SuperTorch - The locking up happens in IE when you quote someone - that's what I've been able to ascertain, it's very frustrating. 

I don't know what the #'s mean - I replied with that same question about 8 seconds after I got the email. I'm not sure it matters though as I don't think they were using that to test LUX but to test the regulation and run times. Let me reiterate; the test wasn't run to calculate total output, it was run to demostate the consistent output over a given time span.

I don't understand how your opinion changed - one day it's 1.5X as bright with tons of spill now it's equally bright? That's doesn't make much sense to me. Too much elapsed retinal burn times testing perhaps.  

As to output testing the only consistent measure we have is Quickbeams (FLR)reviews and he's on hiatus. I've already emailed him to do a review, to see if he'll make an exception, but for now I have no response.

I'm not sure what you mean about dots but a look at FLR will show you that the Mag LED dropin drops about 30% of it's output in the first 3 minutes and at 15-20 mins it's at what - 52%? The words QB used to describe the Mag module were, "the output drops like a rock in the first hour."


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Well the graph looks excellent and we need the lightout put measurement associated with that graph more than wattage imo, we need both of course.

MattK, sounds great glad you got the graph today we don't have to ask that question anymore. I don't feel like you've been anything but very honest, you posted specs given to you from a very liked reputable company - what else does any company do but that?. I bought early with no user opions and they have just been varied so much, everybody keeps cross checking everybody else thoughts on it when you don't have pro tools measurements. After that were at the luck of the Luxeon Lottery which hopfully wouldn't have a huge swing it it, but thats why they call it the Luxeon Lottery sometimes you flat out lose and get one thats 60% of what others have and sometime you win and get one thats as cool as ice after an hours use. It'll be interesting to ultimatly see what the true wattage is too. We know your busy 2 weeks before Xmas.


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Matt,

Using my wattage figures (already posted), and 80% driver efficiency, the 4D setup is providing 2.5W (about 750 mA). The 3D setup is providing about 1.5W with the same assumption. There is definitely something wrong here... thanks for keeping in touch with TerraLUX!


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*



MattK said:


> I don't understand how your opinion changed - one day it's 1.5X as bright with tons of spill now it's equally bright? That's doesn't make much sense to me. Too much elapsed retinal burn times testing perhaps.


 
I think it had to do with just a small turn of the Mag, its weird on my white wall the MaxStar5 looks a tad brighter but go ouside at night and at the same diameter the Mag can't throw at all like the TaskForce, so I posted that after shooting on a white wall at the same hot spot from size for each to the eyeball at 15ft, but step out side and the TF3W realy throws its beam and light and the Mag just used on the white wall all of a sudden went somewhere but its not throwing like the TF3W, but thats all we had then was our eyes. Inside the MaxStar5 looked as bright outside noway - untill tightly focused and then it had better throw of course.

Throw and output numbers once the led is hot will end 90% of these questions but we know it Xmas just do what you can and emailing a guy in a beach chair on vacation is more than I can ask for glad you tried even if no response yet.


----------



## Phased_Array (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

I just thought I was getting 5w output(?). Shot against all MagLED 3w's it can't hold it's own, plain and simple 'the watting's on the wall'. (beamshot)


----------



## meta (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

I bought a Maxstar 5 from batteryjunction also, was mildly excited about it's arrival, enough so to dig out my 6D mag. Dropped the unit in and went out to compare against my 3D with MagLED drop-in.....pff. Maxstar 5 didn't impress and didn't have the throw of my 3 cell. I then decided that it would still be useful as it would have great runtime, but the first time I left it switched on for over 20 minutes it started to smoke, and output dropped to ummm maybe 5 lumens! $33 wasted, should have just used the money for an Everled drop-in, not that bright but good runtime from what I hear....and they don't self destruct.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

I have had my TLE-6K2 for a few days now, I only run it in a 3 D Cell MAG, its not nearly as bright on 3 cells as some of my other luxeon lights, but I have noticed that it is designed for long runtime, it starts to pickup at 4 Cells also the current increases. At 3 Cells it runs cool but not as bright and it can go all night without any problems of overheating, I just use it as a utility light around the yard, taking the dogs for a walk.
If I need more power I just grab something else, however it is a great improvement over the stock bulb.


----------



## MattK (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

meta - If you bought it from us we'd be happy to warranty a replacement, clearly that unit had a defect. We have plenty of customers using them in 6 cell lights without a problem.


----------



## DJ Q (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

hey everyone...i'm a newbie and this is my first post...i've got a 6d mag and been lookin to soup it up for a while...it's mounted on mag brand mounts with a nite ize grip and clip...i just placed an order for the tle 6k2...will report soon with beam shots


----------



## MattK (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Many of you have asked about using various battery configurations and voltage issues and I spoke with TerraLUX regarding this today.

They have tested the unit at up to 24V without a problem as the IC is designed to handle up to a 24V input so you should find it will work with quite high voltages.

NOW THAT SAID - the item is designed and sold for 4.5-9V MagLites and so if you're working outside of that specification you are on your own.

Let's make this very clear: Yes, high voltage Li-ion solutions will work but you are not warrantied for these applcations.


----------



## qip (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

any word on a seoul drop in from them


----------



## MattK (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Nothing yet, I'll certainly keep you guys posted if anything changes. 

Remeber the K2 stuff JUST came out. They're a volume mfr. and it genrally takes larger mfrs. longer to make changes than the small guys who just make a few hundred of anything at a time.


----------



## FrogsInWinter (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Just put one these in a new 4C Mag-lite. I wasn't particularly blown away by the total light output. But I was pleasently surprised to see that when tightly focused, the center of the beam still stood out even with my Elektrolumens Little Friend on high right over it. But I'm sure Terralux would do well to make a Cree XR-E or SSC drop in.


----------



## cfromc (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Just got mine last night. Thanks Battery Junction for the fast shipping. I noticed that the hot spot is a little larger than the original bulb and it is a "little" brighter, although I've had my batteries in a while (maybe 30 minutes) so the incan had probably already started dimming. I was considering replacing my reflector but I tried the hair spray trick a few days ago and it helped smooth out the incan a lot so I may just leave it. When I put the K2 in it smoothed out even more. I just ordered a UCL because my plastic one is scratched and smudged so I hope that will help even more. I will be running 16 lithium AA batteries as soon as I receive the adapter. They will run in parallel 4x4 so output s/b 6V still. If I knew I could go beyond 9V I would probably have done something different like 4 3.0-3.6V lithium D cells. Oh well, AAs are easy to find and available anywhere (and cheaper too). I hope to see a slight improvement from the UCL and the new batteries. Its not a barn burner but it is brighter than original and the run-time should totally kill the incan bulb's.


----------



## MattK (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

cfromc - Thanks for the kind remarks - we try very hard to maintain same/next day shipping. 

Remember over 9V you're not under warranty so the serial adapters remain the best choice. It wasn't going to be brighter and would just run hotter under parallel as the resistors heat up against the high voltage load more quickly.


----------



## cfromc (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Well, I received the adapters and after some slight tinkering they work OK. I'm running about 7.3V no load vs. 5.3V no load on my D cells. The incan bulb definitely seemed a little brighter with the new batteries but the LED did not. I guess I really didn't expect it to be since it is regulated (right?). I tried to accomplish two things with the LED upgrade: brighter and longer run-time. I achieved both (I'm assuming on the run-time) but I was really hoping for more brightness, but I not complaining. I did have the light on for a while twice and there was no heat coming off the head or the body of the light although the LED itself was hot. This is my general, check things out, look for things, etc. light so it does not need to be tactical bright, although it is pretty bright and close-range (semi-blinding), it needs to work when I push the button, even several months down the road and it needs to work after I drop it. Time will tell but I think I will use it more often than in the past because of the run-time improvement. Before it seemed like I was replacing batteries more than I was using the light. BTW, Matt, all those batteries I ordered came in handy all ready. I will definitely be ordering again.


----------



## MattK (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

The DC-DC regulation primarily reduces the input voltage supplied to the correct voltage for the LED - that's what allows a single drop-in to work in anything from 3-6 cell lights which is why brightness over 4.5V should be unchanged.

The LED cannot be run higher/hotter because of thermal concerns for both the LED and the stock, plastic, reflector and lense.


----------



## DJ Q (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Matt-
I just got my Maxstar5 in the mail to day. I was excited all day at work to come home and upgrade my mag, but when I installed it, the Maxstar5 DID NOT WORK. I tried it first in my 6D, and then my dad's 3D...but no luck...I'll be calling tomorrow morning.
-Q


----------



## MattK (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

DJ-Q - Sorry to hear that but please try making it tighter - really tight. That solves about 99% of the problems.


----------



## KROMATICS (Jan 30, 2007)

Is this brighter than the MagLED drop-ins? On paper it sounds like it would be but...


----------



## MattK (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

In a 3 cell with FRESH batteries the difference is neglible at first because the Mag is running flat out and unregulated. About 10 minutes in the Mag starts to suffer heatsoak and the battery voltage drops and output is down almost 50% (see FLR review). 

With the TLE-6K2 it's fully regulated and not prone to heat soaking (K2 vs LIII) so you get that same level of output for 10-20 hours depending on how many cells you have (assuming D cell light).

In a 4-6 cell light it should be brighter - luxeon lottery rules apply as usual.


----------



## DJ Q (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Matt-
Thanks for the advice. Tightening it made it work...i had bricks of excrement for a minute...thanks for the prompt delivery...


----------



## MattK (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Hi DJ - My pleasure.


----------



## qip (Jan 30, 2007)

MattK said:


> Nothing yet, I'll certainly keep you guys posted if anything changes.
> 
> Remeber the K2 stuff JUST came out. They're a volume mfr. and it genrally takes larger mfrs. longer to make changes than the small guys who just make a few hundred of anything at a time.





i cant believe its only been 5 days since this post :lolsign: ....i want my seoul drop in now :mecry: 


as for my current maxstar from what im reading is it really only giving me 70-80 lumens at 400ma in 3dmag terralux better make a seoul running regulated 900ma at least


----------



## MattK (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Coming Soon: TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E! 100-150+ lumens.


----------



## DJ Q (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

with a maxstar5 in my mag 6d, i had a huge donut hole. will the ministar have the same problem?


----------



## MattK (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

That's a product of the Mag reflector so if you go to a WIDE spill you will have a hole.


----------



## qip (Feb 27, 2007)

qip said:


> i cant believe its only been 5 days since this post :lolsign: ....i want my seoul drop in now :mecry:
> 
> 
> as for my current maxstar from what im reading is it really only giving me 70-80 lumens at 400ma in 3dmag terralux better make a seoul running regulated 900ma at least









yeah i think the next day after that post i couldnt wait so i modded my maxstar w/seoul after seeing engrpaul's pics ,it seemed easy enough to do so i tried it....now after reading and learning a bit more past month i think that the 900ma i wanted would be too much heat but a regulated 5-600 would probably be just right


----------



## DeLighted (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

Is This the same as the "TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX"?


----------



## MattK (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: NEW! TerraLUX MaxStar5 K2 5W U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C or D cell Maglites TLE-6K2!*

No - this an an older thread about the previous K2 version er is that what you're asking?


----------

